# I've had the interview now what



## vhayton (Apr 6, 2011)

I interviewed on 3-2-2011 I sent the Thank you for the interview of 3-3-2011.  On 3-21-2011 I sent an e-mail to see if they had made a decision.  I received a reply stating they still had 2 people to interview and hoped to be able to get back to me soon to let me know if I was chosen for a second interview.  I am really, really, really interested in this position but I'm afraid if I contact them again I will make them angry and I really don't want to do that.  Any suggestions?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 8, 2011)

*Hang tight*

For one position I applied for I was told almost immediately by the hiring manager (who happened to know me and had actually asked me to apply for the job) that I was the lead candidate ... it still took nearly 6 weeks before I got an offer, and another month before I started the job. And that was in the "good old days."  

They've told you they have two more candidates to interview.  Wait one more week and then send a letter to your contact expressing again how interested you are, how PERFECT you are for the job, and asking if there is any more information they might need from you. 

I've got my fingers crossed for you!

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 8, 2011)

I hear you!  I was told I had the job, they wanted an immediate start, and how glad they were to have me on board.  I was going to recieve a packet  which give me all the details and paperwork that had to be filled out prior to the start.  I was given a phone number and an E-mail to contact if I had any questions and they schedueled an internet hookup and training for the following Friday to coorespond to the start of the month.  I never received the packet, the phone does not answer and I have left messages, the email no longer gives any response.  So one just has to wonder!  i think you have done all the proper things and I agree with Rebecca, at this point go with the one week follow up.  I too will hope for the best for you!!


----------

